# 3 years ttc naturally - partner low sperm etc - awaiting our first consulatation



## beachbliss (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey everyone, I recently found out about this site after reading a few ivf books.  I'm trying to prepare myself for whats ahead of us and feel this will be a great off loading place and a way to support others which is always a way to make me feel good. 

Here's a little background info on me..

partner and I have been together nearly 11 years - both 28 and ttc for 3 years. weve had tests done this year and have now been referred to Wessex so we have an apppintment at the end of this month (feeling excited nervous etc) ask me and my response is different each day! hope this is average?

my partner has only one testicle which is where we think the challenge may lie.  it bothers him immensely as its something we always thought in thr back of our minds that might be a problem in the future, its only now its a becoming a bit more real  we are so very lucky to have a supportive family, only my friends know about our journey (hes not so bothered about off loading to friends about it) I guess it can be a guy thing. all of our friends have families now so it can be difficult sometimes (I got very jealous when my friend got pregnant straight after her wedding last year) felt awful but again, its a natural human emotion to feel and infertility can suck the nice stuff out of you some days. I'm sure youre all the same?

don't get me wrong, I have a great life, I do yoga to help, reflexology, walking our dog lots etc. I do however work in a childrens nursery and really love my job.  Ive always known ive wanted to look after children  work don't know about us starting ivf or icsi soon (not quite ready to tell them until its happening)

have many of you had positive support from work? do you have to make up time for appointments? 

things ive found since ttc-

reaching out to local support groups in text (unfortunately we don't have any existing groups but they have sent my details onto people that have been through it)

yoga
reading ivf books
heres a few....

-pink for a girl - isla McGuckin
fertle thinking - anya sizer
screw infertility - robyn birker (she also has a fab forum online with tips etc on how to cope)
the pursuit of motherhood - Jessica Hepburn 
get a life - rosie bray (fab book to help see what your partner may be feeling too


if anyone has any advice for icsi or ivf, any tips on keeping your relationship strong when youre trying to keep strong for yourself and your partner is carrying round a lot of guilt anyway as he feels its his fault.  this is the start of our new journey and I'm ready for it!

love and light everyone 

xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello & welcome to FF 

It sounds like me that mentally and emotionally your in a really good place to start treatment, yoga, mindfulness etc are all helpful when facing the stresses of a cycle.

Specifically looking at relationship support, you might find this area supportive http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=136.0

I am an EYFS teacher so understand that it's tricky when you have to go out for appointments. Sadly my work weren't supportive but my GP was and signed me off after egg collection. It's hard in a job where you can't use flexi time or make up hours but it makes you realise what's more important. That said lots of people on here have positive experiences about work and treatment too.

Good luck 

Dory 
Xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi beachliss
Have you found the cause of low sperm count?

edited to remove unnecessary quoting


----------



## beachbliss (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Efi78

We haven't found the cause as such but my partner had an op as a toddler to remove a testicle because it was un descended so it would be the cause. 

Is this a similar thing for you guys?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi beachbliss

Yes it is one of the causes. However hubby also had a hormonal imbalance. Initially hormone tests showed low testosterone. Hubby was prescribed clomid and count increased from 15m to 100m. Fell pregnant twice but miscarried. Clomid results only last for 2-3 months after one stops.
As you can imagine we couldn't try clomid empirically for a third time and we visited an andrologist/urologist. 
To cut the long story short we found that hubby had a prolactinoma/pituitary tumor which increased prolactin to high levels thus decreasing sperm count and testosterone levels. Also it had an impact on dna fragmetation thus the miscarriages 
He is now on cabergoline and clomid. We will tests numbers this week and see how it goes. However after all this time i am now 39 thus we might also have egg quality issues


----------



## beachbliss (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Efi78, 

Thank you for your message. 

Sorry to hear about your heartbreaking miscarriages, what a strong person you are. 
When we're all these tests carried out? We are due to start ICSI in the new year but having found out so much about your partner that's so interesting they were able to improve and investigate the semen further. 
So sorry to hear about the tumor also. This infertility stuff sucks doesn't it. my best friend at work who I see 40 hrs a week has finally fallen pregnant after 1year and a half of tryin. I'm so happy for her but so sad I will now be going through this ICSI alone. Feeling like I'm going to have to confide in someone else at work as its not fair to talk about infertility all the time around her as our journeys have now taken a different direction  

Oh how i wish I could work part time to do things to keep myself distracted haha. 
sendibf you so much luck xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi beachliss

In terms of the tumor, this is actually very common. It is called pituitary tumor but it is actually an adenoma. It's very simple to be treated but the problem is that fertility specialists focus on the woman and don't have enough knowledge of the man.
You are only 28 so if i were in your place  and as long as there are no issues with you, i would delay icsi until you get your husband checked..it may be as simple as a pituitary tumor or an infection or even a varicocele.


----------



## beachbliss (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Efi78 fab ok I will mention that next Thursday when we have our first consultation X hope everyone's had a good week xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi
Just to let you know, usually ivf clinic tell you to do icsi/imsi and avert you from seeing a urologist. They have complete ignorance of male infertility


----------

